# Rig for XP Games



## JunkBear (Feb 16, 2014)

I've started to build it for my many games that play only in 95/98/XP.

Chenbro case PC61319 (No firewire)
Raidmax 500w RX-500S
White label hdd sata 80gigs
LG DVD-RW sata
Winfast Foxconn K8S760MG-6LRS skt 754
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
2 gigs DDR400 Low density - Generic brand
HIS IceQ HD4670 1gig DDR3 AGP (Overclocked version) http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b146/his-hd-4670-iceq-native-hdmi.html
Case fan 90mm AVC

I have a 17 inches 1024X768 flat screen that I will screw on the right side of the case and put a handle on top. I will take 2 power cord used for computer and screen and split it at the end to join them together so the screen cord is just long enough and plugged at the level before it power the psu. Basically a long cord that plug in wall and split like two headed snake at the end. Maybe put a 3rd one just in case i want plug a small lamp or a phonecharger or something.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2014)

wow, looks nice and the board like a brand new board


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought the motheboard brand new with box and plastics plus I/O shield on e-bay like 5 years ago for 35$ shipping included. Just used it as backup sometimes when newer computers blowed. Heres the list of games I installed up to now:


Scooter warz 3
Hot rod : American street drag
Hot rod : Garage to glory
Snap-On : Gearhead garage
Boiling point
Half-life : Blueshift
Half-life² : Episode one
Delta force
Vietnam : Black ops
Brothers in arms : Earned in blood
Call of duty
Hidden and dangerous 2
Heavy fire : Afghanistan


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice stuff. I remember I've played original Far Cry and Medal of Honor on machine like this!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 16, 2014)

nice but i prefer see non 64 athlon for a XP retrorig 

PII, PIII, PIV/K6 2, K6 III, Athlon, Athlon XP. oh well im too strict i put all cpu above that in the "Vista" retrorig category xD ....

my XP rig are

Athlon XP 2200+////////PIV 2.66/////////////////////PIII 450/PIII 600
Radeon X1950Pro///////Radeon X800GTRage /////LT 8mb/FX5200 128mb
1gb ram   DDR//////////1gb ram  DDR/////////////256mb SDR PC133​
i played all the game you list + far cry and MoH on the 1st one (who was my 2nd "real" self assembled rig) + played a good moment of eve online on it but with a X1650Pro (HIS Excalibur iirc) instead of the X1950Pro

edit : pfff so space are not space .... lets try with backslash or slash ... (lazy ...)


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 16, 2014)

The setup u put here is too weak for games i installed. Too much lag. So mine is just fine and powerful enough. The fsb is 800mhz and 2megs cache.


----------



## Vario (Feb 16, 2014)

The 3200+ was a good chip in its day.  I had a Opteron 144, a 3200, and a 2800 iirc.  Also a Athlon XP.  The 3200 is still in a machine.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I still use my first pc sometimes for not so demanding games.
I have a:
CPU: AMD athlon XP 2200+ oc to 1840 Mhz
Mobo: Epox EP-8RDAEI
GPU: Ati radeon HD 3450 512mb DDR2
HDD: 250 gb ATA Western digital caviar series.
Ram: 1 gig kingston DDR1
PSU: No name 400W
Windows XP
one day hope to upgrade to maybe 2 gigs (max of the board) and a newer PSU.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 16, 2014)

Satan forbid... its a SIS with Multiol, had it and threw out immediately... got a nf2 instead... SL75KAV-X and then EP-8RDA afterwards a dualie 760MP with pair of applebread Durons that could be unlockable on MP mode...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 16, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> The setup u put here is too weak for games i installed. Too much lag. So mine is just fine and powerful enough. The fsb is 800mhz and 2megs cache.


not really xD i ran all the game you post + eve online (at the time there were premium and basic, only difference was textures and models) with all settings on max or high with the XP 2200+ Oc on a 3200+ and the X1650Pro the actual setup has a X1950Pro instead


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 16, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Satan forbid... its a SIS with Multiol, had it and threw out immediately... got a nf2 instead... SL75KAV-X and then EP-8RDA afterwards a dualie 760MP with pair of applebread Durons that could be unlockable on MP mode...



What is the problem with Multiol?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 17, 2014)

My xp gaming rig has  a 4400+ x2 with Sli'd 8800 gtx's and 3 gig of pc3200. I wanted to make sure all older games run smooth as butter.


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 17, 2014)

I have à 4600+ x2 also but DDR2-800. Run win7 also but i want to know something.....win xp 32 and 64 bits can u use the same licence key? If yes i will find xp home 64 bits if it exist or the pro 64 bits.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My xp gaming rig has  a 4400+ x2 with Sli'd 8800 gtx's and 3 gig of pc3200. I wanted to make sure all older games run smooth as butter.


me no  i love to experience the same old frustrating feeling i had before, when a game was barely running and i wouldn't use DDR2  my Phenom X4 use DDR2 800 and is under win 7 64 and run any modern game with a GTX460 in it so a 4670 could do the same (even if its the 6850 the 460 counterpart  ) and i already have my main rig for that purpose, so the nostalgia gaming is relegated to the older comp i still have (NOT the PIII ....  ) 

well i never get that feeling : no games i was playing under XP lag (Sudeki is my treat of the moment)



JunkBear said:


> I have à 4600+ x2 also but DDR2-800. Run win7 also but i want to know something.....win xp 32 and 64 bits can u use the same licence key? If yes i will find xp home 64 bits if it exist or the pro 64 bits.


i don't think so  but it's worth a shot ... try microsoft website : i DL all my 7 iso here maybe they still have a XP section, before the end of support in april ... tho for 4gb a 32bit is enough 3.76gb or 4gb ... not much difference


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 20, 2014)

A major advance in my project: LCD on case.  Eizo FlexScan L551 with 100mm X 100mm on the back to screw the support. I simply made the calculations and after 3 hours of messing around the screen is bolted there. When put on a table the screen is at eyes height. I just need now to order a really short vga cable and make a fitted power cable. Cable with only one plug into the wall and at the other end I cut, split and redo the cable with 2 connectors...one for LCD and one for the computer.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 20, 2014)

Look great all it needs is a handle on top and it's ready to go.


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 20, 2014)

That's in my plans I just need to find a good one first.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 20, 2014)

There are some nice handles on this link but there are not cheap.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_128


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 20, 2014)

Can have handles at 3$ at local plumber, tool shop. Thx anyway  What you see there is cupboard handles sold in bulk for kitchenware stores or house builder and designers. They just say its for computer and sell it more expensive hehehe


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 10, 2014)

Project finished and finally I'll use it in my storage shed outside for web surfing and mechanic instead of bring the grease and grime inside. Running good but noisy PC.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> I just need now to order a really short vga cable...


Would you be able to use a DVI cable with that card and monitor?


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 11, 2014)

The monitor is VGA only so ive found a 3 feet câblé.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 11, 2014)

OK.  I figured I's ask, as I have a DVI cable that probably shorter than that.  I would have sent it to you for shipping


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 11, 2014)

Thx anyway I could just have use adapters from hdmi cpu to dvi tv like i did with house computer. 1.5 feet is short hdmi here for 3$


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 27, 2014)

Project done with added 1$ handle and changed the psu to a generic that you can plug the lcd screen right in psu instead of the wall. Saving one wall outlet. Overclocked to 2.3 gigs.

Overclocked the cpu to a 230mhz FSB and downclocked the ram to 667mhz to be compatible. Also disabled in bios the Auto pci clock detection and put Unsync frequency function to enabled.

Gonna give a try to my BF2 multiplayer at 1024X768.  Also installed Win7 64bits.

WEI 4.2 / 4.2 / 6.7 / 6.7 / 5.2


----------

